# Post Pics of your sub-$1000 SS!!



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Lets see some SS bikes that the average budget can afford. The sum of the bike/frame and any upgrades must be less than or equal to $1000. Have fun and let's see them!!

*EDIT: After further consideration, the rules are that what you paid for the bike and the upgrades must total less than or equal to $1000*


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Mine always start out like this... then pretty soon they are $1500... $2000 bikes. My Karate Monkey was probably sub 1k. Then it got an On One carbon fork, Ti stem and post, XTR cranks... Even my commuter came out to about $1k and I tried to do it cheap. Now it's getting a new wheelset and bars...


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Sub $300


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

edited.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

I decided to put sub-1000 because then we'd see bikes like the Raleighs, Redlines, Haros etc... I like the univega too!


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

*$330!*

Old frame (used to cost a fortune back in the days, but $250 off CL), $30 seat, $50 brakes, plus parts I had in my box. When I change to V, then it becomes a $280 bike


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

here is mine, sub 1000 for a couple weeks till i throw new wheels, brakes, and fork on :thumbsup:



here is a sub 100 build i would like to finish up this summer. 84 ross Mt. McKinley


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

RedGreen said:


> Lets see some SS bikes that the average budget can afford. The sum of the bike/frame (at retail price) and any upgrades must be less than or equal to $1000. Have fun and let's see them!!


Are you running the Hayes stroker brakes? I wanted to put a set on my XXIX, just haven't gotten around to it! Gotta love the white calipers...looks so cool!


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

2008 closeout...


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

> Are you running the Hayes stroker brakes? I wanted to put a set on my XXIX, just haven't gotten around to it! Gotta love the white calipers...looks so cool!


No, I got a set of take-off Juicy 3's from a friend for $50, and I wasn't liking the BB5's that came on there anyways, the front just didn't have enough power. The 180mm front made a huge difference. My next upgrade is a Origin-8 carbon/white fork and a white saddle :thumbsup: (that would put me over $1000 though...)


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Mine squeaked in for under a grand. It's actually the cheapest bike I own, and the one that gets ridden most.


----------



## johnnypecans (Jan 5, 2009)

The bike cost $480 shipped, the gary bar, brakes, and salsa stem were $98, and the selle italia flite was $30 on craigslist.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Gah peeps, you don't need quote the whole damn post when you do so. It is possible to delete a few pictures. 

I noticed alot of people switch over to threadless forks, why? No love for the vintage threaded stem/fork?


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

$19.95 plus tax for a riser bar. Everything else I had around. It's a 1989 (I think) Diamondback Apex I have had since 1992. The tensioner is an old derailleur cage I cut and bent.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Polk said:


> The tensioner is an old derailleur cage I cut and bent.


 Love the DIY tensioner! :thumbsup:

-Rob.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

it's really close to 1000.


----------



## bdoggie72 (Apr 7, 2005)

*$650*

Was it a deal? I have no idea. I do know that I love riding this thing.

I'm new to the 29-er set, and new to the SS thing, too. So far, I think I'm hooked.:skep:


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's mine, got the frame (as well as another frame) in a trade for a bike I paid $250 for, spent $320 on wheels. All in all I figure it cost me less than $600 or so.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

DirtDummy said:


> 2008 closeout...


Very sweet lookin, which model is that? I couldn't find it on their 08 site...

*


robcycle said:



Love the DIY tensioner! :thumbsup:

-Rob.

Click to expand...

*Wow, pulling up and spring-loaded......... X2.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*Mine-had it a long time,tho*

This 'ol girl squeeks in that budget (since I horse-traded for the Fox  ).


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Heres my raleigh. Paid $769 for the bike new and $21 for the lizard skin grips. This is my first SS and im loving it. I will build my next bike.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the Raleigh ^^^^ I have the same one, and I think you'd notice a huge difference in rideability and weight if you swapped out the WTB Stouts tires. I took mine off after about 50 miles and put studs in them for winter riding :thumbsup: Something that roles good will make a huge difference


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

09 Monocog Flight.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

^^^^^ nice bike, how do you like the ignitors?? I was deciding between those and the crossmarks, and went with the crossmarks, but i've heard good things about both. 


BTW, your kitty looks pissed


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

RedGreen said:


> I like the Raleigh ^^^^ I have the same one, and I think you'd notice a huge difference in rideability and weight if you swapped out the WTB Stouts tires. I took mine off after about 50 miles and put studs in them for winter riding :thumbsup: Something that roles good will make a huge difference


Yea i was thinking about swapping tires soon for some exiwolfs. But, these stouts wear down so fast that i think ill just run them out and then replace em. Iv had the bike a couple weeks and you can see he knobs on the rear tire worn at a slant from cranking hard on the pavement. What maxxis tire are you running?


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I rode/raced a total of 31 miles on the Ignitors yesterday. Since they came stock on the bike I didn't even give any thought on how they performed until you brought it up. They actually did really well now that I think about it. Grip and cornering traction was never an issue. That hasn't always been the case in the past with my Crossmarks. I think the Crossmarks do roll faster though.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

About $100 including new bar, brakes, and chainring. The rest of it either came out of my neighbor's trash or out of my spare parts box. It's about to get a "new" hand-me-down wheelset from my geared bike.

It ain't pretty but it sure is fun.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

So the first post states that the sum of the bikes/frames/parts need to be at retail price? But I see that 99% of bikes being listed are at craigslist/swap meet prices. Which is it??

Mine is waaaaaay under the $1k mark. Stock Monocog.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Even at full MSRP I'm way under $1k, that's a $300 Nyala, a fine piece at twice the price


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

The Diesel said:


> What maxxis tire are you running?


I'm running Maxxis Crossmarks. Definitely the best tires I've ridden for the terrain I ride (dry, hardpack, hilly, and sandy Michigan trails). I first rode them at a Cannondale demo day where I rode a Carbon Team Rush (what a rocket!) so that could've swayed my impressions of them a little. They're not the fastest tires I've ridden, but they roll faster and corner better than the Ignitors IMHO


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

This thread has inspired me to rebuild and ss my old...get this...Norco Stubblejumper. 1983 or so!


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Buster Bluth said:


> This thread has inspired me to rebuild and ss my old...get this...Norco Stubblejumper. 1983 or so!


Nice! just make sure you post pictures of your build (and make sure it's under $1000):thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

RedGreen said:


> Nice! just make sure you post pictures of your build (and make sure it's under $1000):thumbsup:


My goal is sub $200. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

*2003 S-Works Stumpjumper*

2003 hardtail frame $300.
Matrix Carbon fork $100.
XT disc front hub (had laying around for years), Stan's 355 29" rim, spokes: $80. 
While Industries ENO disc, Shimano feewheel, Sun Sub IV (26") rim (laying around for years), spokes from a junked wheel: $150.
Shimano Deore crankset/BB: $40. 
Hygia Elite disc brakes (used): $80.
WCS 110mm stem used: $10.
Felt carbon/alloy bar" $10.
KCNC seatpost used: $60.
Saddle is a WTB Rocket V with the padding torn off (it was ripped!)

17.5 pounds of rocket on a budget!

http://www.xanga.com/Single_track_mind/photos/8f2d3235351793/
http://www.xanga.com/Single_track_mind/photos/bf77e234615534/#filmstriptitle


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice Specialized, I believe I've seen that bike on the trail before... are you from West Michigan??


----------



## mtbyker (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, From Grand rapids. I'm down here in Greenville, SC this Winter though. No need to feel sorry for me


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

mtbyker said:


> 2003 hardtail frame $300.
> 
> 17.5 pounds of rocket on a budget!


My friend, that in one HOT bike! :thumbsup:

-Rob.


----------



## sikemola (Apr 5, 2006)

It works :thumbsup:


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

mtbyker said:


> Yes, From Grand rapids. I'm down here in Greenville, SC this Winter though. No need to feel sorry for me


Yeah, you're not missing anything here, the trails are still really slushy... :sad:


----------



## shmrcksean (Jun 15, 2004)

*Just about 1K*

Wife got me the frame for christmas and bought the rest over the past couple of months. Only thing not new is the Hayes brakes...they're a take off from my trail bike. Haven't ridden it yet, still healing from a ACL surgery in January. Can't wait to ride it (that's why there's no pedals...I couldn't resist the temptation if the pedals were on!)


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Natedogz said:


> Very sweet lookin, which model is that? I couldn't find it on their 08 site...
> 
> Pine Mountain. Only thing that i can tell different for 2009 is paint color...


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

This thing was free. It was left in a building so I got it, sold the original wheels off for 250 and put that back into the bike. It now has a bull bar on the front instead of the straight bar, and yes it sees offroad duty, but mostly on paths and rail trails.


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

26"er
SGD$100- Original bike
_Upgrades:_
SGD$125- Eggbeater SL
AUD$200 (closeout)- Redline Flight 180mm BMX cranks with Euro BB
AUD$40- Profile Racing 36T chainwheel
AUD$20- KMC K810
GBP10- On-One 18T cog
AUD$40- Kalloy seatpost (Yes $$$ through my LBS)
GBP12?- On-One Inbred saddle
AUD$20- Ourys
AUD$59 (marked price)- Roox barends
AUD$9- 22" flat bar
AUD$27- high-rise stem
AUD$20- steerer adaptor
AUD$45- Avid SD3 V-brakes
AUD$30?- Avid brake levers
AUD$100- wheelset
AUD$15- CST Caballero 2.4" wire front
AUD$30- Maxxis High Roller eXCeption folding rear

Total: approx. USD$600
- - -



700c
AUD$180- Original bike
_Upgrades:_
AUD$26- Amoeba DH stem
AUD$20- steerer adaptor
SGD$45- Nitto Mod.155
GBP10- Soyo Keirin Grips
AUD$8.50- Cinelli bar plugs
USD$30- Soma-Tektro drop levers
AUD$37- Alligator cables
USD$49- Avid Shorty cantis
AUD$68- Roox brake boosters
SGD$99- Brooks B-17
AUD$20- KMC K710
AUD$20- pedals
Free- Shimano 170mm Altus cranks
AUD$20- FMF 44T BMX chainring
AUD$60- Topeak Super Tourist rack
AUD$160- Alex wheelset
AUD$20- Shimano BB
AUD$30?- Specialized All Condition wire tyres
AUD$30?- Michelin Dynamic wire tyres
AUD$5- Shimano DX 16T cog

Total: approx. USD$645.50


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

i love show and tell.

this is my everything bike:

























here is a project im going to build next week:


















here is my dads roadie:









and here is a future 3 speed for one of my teachers im going to build for him:

















the first one is way under $1000

the second one i picked up for about $60 and not going to put alot in it

the third is about $500

and the last one i found in a ditch


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


>


I like the one crank look you have goin on there, you musta been pretty desperate to save some weight huh??  good looking bikes though, good job on the budget rides:thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Relatively inexpensive classic:

Old steel Bonty off CL= $450

Klein bars off Ebay= $25 (had beat up paint on 'em so I did the strip and polish)

Rennen= $55

Chain= $20

Grips= $10

Grand total= $560....parking it next to a buch of cookie cutter s/s= priceless.










Steve


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

RedGreen said:


> I like the one crank look you have goin on there, you musta been pretty desperate to save some weight huh??  good looking bikes though, good job on the budget rides:thumbsup:


well it was about 15 pounds WITH gears and all , imagine the weight with one speed


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Just finished the build today, still need to finish the bar lever setup.
Soul Cycles Hooligan frame and fork $100 on craigslist.
Chain $15
Bars $80
Levers $50, brakes $50
Front wheel xt hub and Vuelta rim, handbuilt $20 (shop was closing and owner is a friend)
Time atac pedals $25 off craigslist
Saddle, cogs, rear wheel shimano on a mavic rim from bike given to me
Raceface nextLP crank, free from a friend
Stem, seatpost, free from bike co op.

$340 total


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

650b sweetness


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Just this old blue thing of mine....well under $1000 even with the Excentriker.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Just starting out, dusting (and polishing  my ol' ball burnished Zaskar. Waay under $1k so far. Will do some dieting to get under 20 lbs, now still at 22 and change.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

DirtDummy said:


> Natedogz said:
> 
> 
> > Very sweet lookin, which model is that? I couldn't find it on their 08 site...
> ...


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Tip: postion your rear QR so it's facing towards the back when it's closed down. In its position in the pic, you could snag in something and... :eekster:



RedGreen said:


>


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Natedogz said:


> DirtDummy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, found it now! :thumbsup: Wow they call that color 'brick'....lot brighter than brick red and I love it!
> ...


----------



## stick-boy1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Concorde SS*

I'm into mine for about $35. Converted my old 21 speed to single, changed out the cantis for v brakes, high volume weirwolf lts, and put on some thick and flashy grips. voila!


----------



## gibbed (May 7, 2007)

XXIX frame from ebay


----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

$200 for the bike (previously owned SS with a DH fork & stem, IRC mythos tires)

upgrades:
$30 P2 Fork
$20 Shimano DX Pedals
$60 XT Disc Wheelset
$10 Stem
$40 New tires (Mibro/FireXC)

Total: $360. No tax or shipping for everything except the tires. Mostly local sale.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

r1Gel said:


> Tip: postion your rear QR so it's facing towards the back when it's closed down. In its position in the pic, you could snag in something and... :eekster:


Meh, I was taught to do it like that by a former Volvo-Cannondale head mechanic, so I figured that's a pretty ok way to do it. The end of the QR is actually farther in than the seat stay and chain stay, so it should be ok. Thanks for the concern though :thumbsup:


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

Older Monocog, custom wheels, suspension fork and Titec H-bars. all for under a grand - Well under a grand. The other bike is my son's singlespeed.. Also falls well below a grand. Both are too much fun


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's my rig. For some reason I can't post in the "Post your singlespeed" thread. It's my old Giant frame. I covered the Giant logos with some 3M reflective vinyl. I cut out my own shapes. It's awesome at night, but even during the day, if the light is right, people can see me a few kilometres away. I made a modified Giant logo on the downtube. It actually says Ganit, as in Janet, my buddy Chad's mom's name. It's a running joke, been happening for at least 6 years! Anywho, hope you like it. I want to get rid of the rear tensioner, but would like to keep my 16:32. I wanted to try the Blackspire Stinger. Anyone ever try it?

Anywho, here's it is:


----------



## CANBONSAN (Nov 20, 2006)

*Just over $500*

Mostly pieced together from ebay finds and a few parts out of the garage.
from Ebay

$185 Frame and fork in balogna orange.
$153 Wheelset (Spot hubs Mavic UST rims and new tires) plus Avid BB5 brake set F/R
$ 25 Thompsen stem.
$ 35 Shimano Deore crankset.

From local shops
$65 Titec H-Bar
$48 Mavic 29er Rim
$11 Spokes

The rest from the garage. I put it together mostly wanting something simple to save on maintenence through the winter wet season. It turned out to be way more fun than I would have believed. Solo night rides with the silence of the SS bike are more than worth the price. I built up a 29er front wheel to try out (it just fit the fork with a 1.95 crossmark) and that worked out well enough to keep as well.


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

just finished my 1x1 build, easily came in under 1G.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Blind Dog said:


> Older Monocog, custom wheels, suspension fork and Titec H-bars. all for under a grand - Well under a grand. The other bike is my son's singlespeed.. Also falls well below a grand. Both are too much fun











Looks like your son is pushing a pretty tall gear!


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

kbollox said:


> just finished my 1x1 build, easily came in under 1G.


Nice bike.


----------



## smonroe100 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Nashbar SS*

Hey here is my build < $1000.

Nashbar 853 Frame - $200
Rock Shox Recon Fork - $350
Homebrew Chain tensioner - 0$
Everything else had from previous bike - Priceless


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

DirtDummy said:


> View attachment 440474
> 
> 
> Looks like your son is pushing a pretty tall gear!


That looks like gearing for ripping it up on a BMX track....and the pads are a dead giveaway.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

*I have a couple...*

Haha the sum of the first two actually comes out less than $1000. I got the mountain bike from my dad. It's an old trek of his that I converted for my brother for less than $!00 with new fork, tires, stem, bars, grips, brakes, and a stylo off my jabber when I switched it.

The track bike is a SS (or I guess fixed, but close enough) that I bought from a friend for about $300.

Finally at the bottom is my Jabber. The original post mentions an average budget... I bought everything on the bike with intern money on a college student budget which just goes to show you, if you're careful/thrifty you can make your money go a long way. Not under $1000 but still do-able.


----------



## Blind Dog (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, it's a BMX mini and I actually dropped the front ring from something much, much larger that was made for the track. He would spin this one out.. perfect for some flatter trails around here.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Spok75 said:


> Anywho, here's it is:


Nice bike :thumbsup:

How are you liking the Cheng Shin slicks? Those are the 2.0s right?

I had the 1.5 version of those before, but found they rolled more slowly than my WTB Nanoraptor 2.1s (best commuter tires I've used). One of them eventually ripped near the [wire] bead, so I had to go back [thankfully] to the Nanos.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

kbollox said:


> just finished my 1x1 build, easily came in under 1G.


Niiiiice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

'like the look of those DMRs 

What rims are those?


----------



## Matt Mead (Mar 4, 2009)

Second hand frame, and whored parts from my stp. Not finished yet


----------



## kbollox (May 27, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> Niiiiice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 'like the look of those DMRs
> 
> What rims are those?


The rims are WTB Dual Duty laces to Surly hubs w DT spokes.

I'm the type to de-sticker everything. Prolly wont be long till I remove the Surly Badges.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

*My commuter bike*

This frame was thrown in my yard last year and built this thing up with random parts from that mid 90's era, Only bought 1.5 tires and single speed adaptor for a total of 25 bucks My favorite cheap bike that rides amazingly well. 4130 cromo frame and araya doublewall rims. Even came with the yeti grips!! Great find I say.


----------



## cafefoto (Mar 8, 2009)

*1998 Trek 7000*

This is my 7000 my wife gave me as a wedding gift in 1998. until the conversion I only replaced the saddle, seat post and pedals(platform when riding to work,spd when on trail).
Looked at purchasing new bike but just purchased lemond a year ago and just love the look of this frame. So I used employee discounts for crank and bb and went to sun city 
bike shop in Sun Praire for for spacers,cog and chain guide. Grand total wasjust under 120.00 US


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

I'll play

on-one frame $75
Front wheel $50 
Rear wheel $80
Fork free, parts bin
Stem Free, parts bin
Brake Free, parts bin
Seat/seat post free, parts bin
BB free parts bin
King HS (both top cups) free parts bin
Tomi Cog $30


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

@ r1Gel, I have not even tried them out yet. The weather here was been nothing but soaking wet and I want my maiden voyage to be enjoyable. This is just going to be my urban cruiser. no offroading or mega commuting. My ride to work is less than 10 minutes and I'll be throwing on a rack for beer runs and what-not. Might throw on some fenders on there too


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

I like that Trek, very clean looking :thumbsup: 

Keep em coming!!


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

my next SS will be sub $10


----------



## RedRider93 (Sep 28, 2007)

One day I was bored with it so I went down to work and bought all the parts I needed

Bar-$25
Post-$10
Clamp-$15
Chain-$12
Conversion Kit-$20
Saddle-$65
Levers-$15


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Fat Bob said:


> I'll play
> 
> on-one frame $75
> Front wheel $50
> ...


Hotness! 

69er and fixed :thumbsup:

Got any more pics?

-Rob.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

SoloRider said:


>


Yeah, mine's creepin up on the $1000 mark too, but I'm not complaining  I've always thought Kona's look totally kickass, that's a nice looking bike you got there :thumbsup:


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is mine. '06 unit. It was $600 on ebay, I put a carbon bar from a bike in my garage and did the stan's kit on the tire. Well under $700.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Here she is, for the price of that cheesy SS conversion kit. Less than $20.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

RedGreen said:


> Nice job, and I would totally take that out on the trails :thumbsup: just go easy on it for awhile, until you can replace the headset. I like that paint job, it looks real clean and well done


Thanks! It is definitely a lot more fun to ride! It doesn't show in the pic, but there are a few drips on the paint. It dried nice and hard with several applications of clear coat, though, so it should be able to take a beating, which to me is just as important as a completely smooth finish.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*1996 Stumpjumper*

$325 and counting. 

Bike: $100
BB: $20
Grips: $15
WTB Saddle: $60
Stem: $40
Tires: $50
SS conversion kit: $40
* V-Brakes: ?
* Rigid Surly 1x1 Fork: ?
* Headset: ?


----------



## tbulluck76 (Jul 8, 2008)

sub.......$300.


----------



## Wizzard (Apr 19, 2009)

Found exactly a year ago a DB Axis on the waste. But the frame was ok so far (almost killed the frame when getting out the seatpost).









(click here for bigger pic)

Invested about... 250 Euros I guess. Picture is 8h old:









(click here for bigger pic)

It´s great fun. If I think so still in a year, it´ll get reapainted. Maybe. 

Greetings from Bonn, Germany.


----------



## ampzz (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine  Just got it on craigslist. Way back of a G


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's my build, I think I'm sitting right at $200.
99 GT Avalanche XL frame - free from a local bicycle co-op, Sopo Bicycles
pedals and seat were also taken from parts bins at Sopo
Ritchey Comp seatpost
triple crank off an old POS mtb I've had since middleschool, running on the 38T middle gear
no-name chain tensioner
no-name rigid front fork
S&M BMX cruiser bars
GT BMX stem
KMC BMX chain
Surly 1x1 hub in the back with a 16T and 18T laced to a Bontrager rim
Shimano XT hub in the front laced to a Ritchey rim
Avid SD5 brakes and levers
Forte City tires, 26x1.5

Its getting a real crank (probably the 180mm 32T FSA V-Drive), Cane Creek S-3 headset, and knobby tires (probably WTB Velociraptors) within the next 2 weeks. I'm debating throwing on some 3" BMX riser bars since the 5" cruiser bars still seem a little too tall.

This bike has been built from the frame up as a city bomber and has only been on a single trail but thats going to change come summer. Most of the parts were bought new and everything was installed at Sopo, if anyone on here is from Atlanta I highly recommend checking out the shop.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

95-96 Wildwood. Was my first "real' MTB I bought in 9th grade. Well under 1k. New wheels, around 200. Micro adjust seat post - 10. Bars, stem, bb, levers all from parts box at shop, like 15 and a six pack. Big Cheese chainring and cranks from parts bin - 30. cog and spacers from old cassette laying around, taken apart ghetto style. Need some cantilevers and its good to go. Even if I get it blasted and painted still under a grand. May get a bolt on cog for the rear. Grips and saddle had laying around, as well as tires.


----------



## jasper9 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fully operational deathstar niner*

Just about everything came from craigslist or old bikes. Only off the shelf parts were the fork and grips.

Gary Fisher Rig, SS Rigid


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I love all the old school SS rides... Cheap, simple, recycled- singlespeeds FTW


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's my Outcast 26. This was an Ebay purchase (read, CHEAP at $299.00) to see if could get into SS'ing, I have! It's not the greatest pic, as it was taken with my cell phone cam. Since this pic was taken, I've upgraded to a SID world cup fork (donated by my Superlight when I upgraded to the Fox), and the bike has fallen off my Yakima hitch rack on I-5 at 80+ mph and survived with minimal damage. It's surprisingly durable!


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

*SC Chameleon*

Well I'm in the "Post your singlespeed!" thread, but here it is again. Bought used for $500. Added some SPD's for $50. Replaced rear wheel with Hope SS wheels from CRC for $200.

Parts Spec:
Fox F80RLC
FSA Carbon Cranks
Easton Stem (MG60?)
Easton EC70 post
Race Face bars
WTB Devo Ti seat
WTB Weirwolf 2.55 LT
King/WTB Front wheel, Hope/Sun ELQ21 Rear Wheel
Magura brakes (disc front, rim rear)

I'm at $750 but think it may start to creep up a bit. Rear wheel purchase was not necessary. I snapped the original axle and could have just bought a new axle but "tricked" the mrs into letting me buy a new wheel  I did tell her I could fix it, though...


----------



## styleelements (Mar 20, 2009)

It's probably right at $1,000. I think 23lbs is pretty good for a 4500 tank


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

no front brake?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

that is one overpriced trek.


----------



## styleelements (Mar 20, 2009)

stubecontinued said:


> no front brake?


No I have no use for it. I ride 90% exercise, 10% enjoyment on sidewalks and paved paths. When I put the rigid fork on I left the brake off because I never used it, it cleans up the bike, and saves weight.



fishcreek said:


> that is one overpriced trek.


Yea thanks dawg 

I bought the bike new for around $600, and over the next year ended up replacing every single possible thing to replace except the rear brake, because it's my bike, I like it, I love modifying things, and finally have it how I want it. So I probably have around $1,000 into it.


----------



## Rykoh (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the old school recycled bikes. I also love when people are able to get their chain to run w/o tensioners on vertical dropouts - seems like it's a crapshoot whether you can or not. I think you guys have inspired me to single-speed the old Raleigh frame I have sitting in my shed.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^ Thats gotta be a lot of fun around town. How are those tires and are they available in a folding bead? I want to find a better set of slicks than the forte slicks that keep bending tire levers removing them.


----------



## Backnsaddleagain (Aug 8, 2006)

*1993 Giant Yukon*

Just finished her yesterday. Will be my townie bike. The pics are from a phone, so not the best quality.



















I bought the bike new when I was 13 for about $350 and rode it constantly until I was about 16, although mostly on roads. I was young and didn't take the best care of it. About 3 years ago, I got the jones again and started riding it again. After one summer of with the Yukon, I bought a new bike and a nice side affect of my upgraditis with the new bike was free parts for the conversion.

Easton EA30 handlebar - $10 (old one was rusted under the grips)
Grips and Brake Levers - $0 (take-offs from new bike)
Bar-ends - $0 (holdover from original)
Misfit Psycles Conversion Kit - $35 w/ shipping
Pedals - $0 (Take-offs from new bike)
Crank and chainring - $0 (take-off from new bike)
Shorter Chainring bolts - $4.95
KMC BMX Chain - $7
Avid SD5 Brakes - $25.00 for both
Brake Cables & Housing - $7
Saddle- $0 (take off from new bike)
Rear Rack - $22
TOTAL - $110.95 today plus $350 18 years ago = $460.95


----------



## cbondus (Apr 3, 2009)

In the spirit of recycled bikes and "MAGIC" ratios...I figured I'd post this and hopefully a few of you guys will find it useful...I know I did when I SS-ed my touring bike 

http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/chain_length/chainlengthcalc.html

It works pretty damn good...

-Chris


----------



## cansado (May 11, 2009)

Freshening up a project from 10 years ago.


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

*That is frikin cool.*

Building fuguly SS is where it is at. Is that old DB a butted frame?


----------



## bambasoft (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi from italy....:thumbsup: 
here's my Stumpy......







[/URL]


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mr. Doom said:


> Building fuguly SS is where it is at. Is that old DB a butted frame?


You talking to me? If so, no. Its Hi-Ten


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## whayong (Jun 23, 2008)

I've got a 2nd entry:

Used Surly 1x1 frame + fork + headset + BB + crank + seatpost collar = $220.

Everything else came from a 2000 Univega Alpina 700 which just cracked at the head tube.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Got the frame cheap ( I think about 20)
The wheels, bar, stem, seat, post, brakes, levers, tires, pedals were in the bin in the garage
The fork was 59 and the crank was 89 both off ebay...
Of course that bike has been replaced by a couple others that don't fit this budget figure


----------



## FRANKENBIKE42 (Nov 24, 2008)

*My ~600$ SS 69er*

Recently put together and taken for it's first ride, and this bike was more capable than I ever could have imagined, had a blast riding, not as soft coming down as the old full squish but climbed like a champ and was a lot of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

jasper9 said:


> Just about everything came from craigslist or old bikes. Only off the shelf parts were the fork and grips.
> 
> Gary Fisher Rig, SS Rigid


Have you weighed that thing?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Slipped little past 1K, like around 1100 or 1200. Since pic has pauls E-Levers, Cardiff saddle, and RaceFace ride XC cranks.

Ordered some middleburn cranks and chainring this morning, so I can't post it in here anymore after they come.


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Put together with parts that I had in the garage with a few new parts (drivetrain).
I got the bike for free, striped it down to the frame & seat post and built her back up in about 4hrs. (took my time). I think the hardest part of the build was getting the chainline correct. I had to bust a cassete apart for some spacers. All in all the build was about $150.00.
Future plans: Get rid of the tensioner, I almost got the magic gear combo. Right now it is running 32/18 but I think a 34/18 will do it. Anyone else runnig a GT frame with the magic gear?

Ken

Just an update: I found the magic gear, turned out to be 34/16 which is what I am running on my Santa Cruz Chameleon. If its too hard for offroad I will just have to try harder! ;-)


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

Telluride Carbon Frame - $100
FSA Carbon bars and stem - $55
Seat post and Seat - $50
3 Different Cogs - $20
Rock Shox Recon 351 - $250
Wheels, Tires, Brakes, Cranks, chain, all from a previous cheap bike, $200
Total under $700









I still need new cranks though, the multi speed looks tacky on there


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

^^where did you get that frame for 100?


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

jmadams13 said:


> ^^where did you get that frame for 100?


Craigslist. I was looking around and found this guy that was selling like 6 of them. They're gone now though, sorry.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

How does it handle up to SS? I've been tinkering with the idea of a carbon SS rig, but for some reason don't trust it. Do you feel a lot of flex?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

jmadams1 said:


> ...but for some reason don't trust it.


especially with 120mm fork on it. too much rake. :nono:


----------



## Evan Bacon (May 18, 2009)

*1X1 rebuild*

I was riding an origin8 spy frame that was a little too small for me. So this year I got hold of a Surly 1X1 and swapped everything over. It's probubly cheating becasue I got most of the parts when I worked at a shop, but I think it all comes out to around 800.


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

*2007 GT Peace!*

Just got it last month for 430 dead presidents at Jensonusa.com. I've only added one thing: a set of sweet retro Real brake levers.

RB


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

*My clunker*

This is my SS build. Doing it on the cheap:

Old Cro-mo Frame, cro-mo Fork, pvc pipe for spacers, seat post, saddle, bb, ss rear cog, brake levers - $40

I bought a GT mtb and used it as a parts bike. Bought the bike for $35 (rear wheel bent bad, derailleur hanger broken and derailleur toast, bb trashed) stripped it and sold the frame for $30. So:

Front wheel, both tires, v-brakes, handlebar, pedals, stem - $5

New old stock rear wheel (Mavic Oxygen M6) dug out from a dusty corner of the LBS - $30

Brake pads - $6
Non ramped Chainring - $15 on sale
Chain - $12
Grips - $8
Bottle cage - $2
Brake cable - $10 - enough for front and rear
Headset spacers - $10
Crankset - Free from someone who replies to an online ad

So, all told, this bike is costing me: $138 

I put some lights on it and did a couple night rides on some paved paths and so far it seems decent. I'm having some issues with the rear brakes, as soon as thats sorted I'll hit the dirt.

This is my first real SS MTB, and so far, I love it. Reminds me of my younger days riding BMX


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

jmadams13 said:


> How does it handle up to SS? I've been tinkering with the idea of a carbon SS rig, but for some reason don't trust it. Do you feel a lot of flex?


I do feel it flex when I'm hard on the pedals, but I've yet to have a chain slip or jump when climbing. It does make for a relatively light weight bike :thumbsup:


----------



## octotat (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a mountain single speed, but I've got less than $150 bucks in this baby and it's a red light to red light rocket!


----------



## cdogr (Feb 17, 2009)

*My new SS*

I sold my new (warranty exchange) geared frame for $1000 and bought a very inexpensive Jamis Exile frame. This is my first SS and wanted to give it a try. The first ride was great and I cant believe how good STEEL really is. So far it great, but do I want to race singlespeed. Not sure yet. Parts and frame are around $700.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

My new SS. Picked it up used, far below $1000.


----------



## ysrchris (May 25, 2008)

Here is my SS, before with gears and where I'm at today with still more to come.
Got it back in the day for I believe around 600 and I know I have less than a grand into it.

Geared









Present stage








Thanks
Chris


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

octotat said:


> Not a mountain single speed, but I've got less than $150 bucks in this baby and it's a red light to red light rocket!


it looks like it could tear you a new a$$hole!!! Love it!!! great bike!


----------

